# Police Officer Sherman Abrams



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Sherman Abrams New York City Police Department, New York

End of Watch: Monday, September 12, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 28
Tour of Duty: 4 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Heart attack
Date of Incident: September 12, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Police Officer Sherman Abrams passed away following a training run along the East River with his academy class. He collapsed shortly after the run finished.

He was transported to Beth Israel Hospital where he passed away.

Officer Abrams had served with the New York City Police Department for two months and had previously served with the New York City Department of Corrections for four years.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Info

Commissioner Raymond Kelly
New York City Police Department
1 Police Plaza
Room 1320
New York, NY 10038

Phone: (646) 610-6700


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Officer... On a side note kind of a cool name Sherman and Abrams Tank.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

RIP Officer Abrams.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Officer Abrams.


----------

